# Charlie's Picture Thread



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Been meaning to do this for a while but I'm just SUPER lazy... lol

Guess I'll start from the beginning and then watch out 'cause I take WAY too many photos of Charles...

Baby Charlotte


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

And now:

























Doing want she do best


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Just waiting for moderator approval for posting more photos on my own thread...


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


>


Oh man, she's so cute! This photo is my favorite.
I always fall for those puppy eyes. <3


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She's super cute!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Too cute!! 
What breed is she?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Chichan said:


> Too cute!!
> What breed is she?


My guess is a Bug.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, she's a boston terrier x pug


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie hanging out at my Aunt's today.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie and Yoshi


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww Charlie is so adorable and photogenic. I love his eyes.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This photo is from last year but I love it. I wish it wasn't so blurry

Her expression is ridiculous


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Some from the other day:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Her eyes really make the whole adorable package. My husband is also in love with your dog... haha he really wants a pug. What mix is she again?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

She's a Boston Terrier x Pug but I think there's some type of Bulldog in there too.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

She's expecting her third Bark Box next week. It's her most favourite thing (aside from cat poop)

















And just for funsies. This pic always makes me laugh.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol that last pic is too funny! She is sooo cute!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This month's BarkBox. She was pleased with her cat stuffy


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

This makes Charlie look HUGE! lol 

I got the kitty in Ranger's Barkbox too this month. He really likes it and thinks the ball is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha, yeah. Yoshi makes EVERYTHING seem huge. lol

Charlie enjoys slamming the ball onto the floor because it's heavy. lol


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Haha, yeah. Yoshi makes EVERYTHING seem huge. lol


I feel Charlie should have a little pillow saddle and carry Yoshi around lol


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie Adventures









































WHARBLGARBL STICK


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

My friend was experimenting with her new camera


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love the muzzle on your dog...wish pugs looked like that


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

UGH THE MODERATORS WON'T LET ME POST ANYMORE PICTURES kfndsjfsdfbjdbgd

And thanks! I wish Pugs had a more moderate muzzle too.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Loving these new pics! She's so gorgeous!
and OMG that pouty face in the second-last picture <3 <3 <3


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

"You WILL give me your poutine..."


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> "You WILL give me your poutine..."


Did it work?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

A little. She got what was left over. haha


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Juno and Charlie napping.









And being ridiculous


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww, looks like she makes a great pillow lol
And that smile looks familiar..


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Trying out my boyfriend's new iPad camera.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie was bitten by a deer fly and had a horrible allergic reaction.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Watching cars go by


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

While we were at the cottage before/after her bug bite reaction:

































"Must go bark at a toad"









Me torturing poor Charlies "HUGGIES"


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She is SO beautiful. Those yellow eyes against that black coat are just so striking. And the faces she makes.. lol!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks  When she was a puppy, her eyes were a pale green.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Various recent photos

































































This one is kind of older but here she is having a really bad allergic reaction to a deer fly bite


----------

